# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  В Швейцарии создан робот, способный самостоятельно разбираться и собираться

## olejah

(20:11) 09.06.2010

Инженеры из цюрихского Федерального института технологий сегодня представили оригинальную роботизированную разработку. Им удалось создать автономного робота, который может автономно в случайном порядке собираться из составляющих его элементов. Более того, робот состоит из летающих при помощи небольших пропеллеров частей, поэтому сборка машины возможна даже в воздухе. Швейцарские инженеры говорят, что робот на 100% автономен и вмешательство человека не требуется. 

Конструктивно робот состоит из небольших гексагональных модулей, способных автономно подниматься в воздух. Каждый из таких модулей является полностью автономным, но в то же время все они составляют часть более крупного механизма.

Далее - cybersecurity.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Интересная разработка. Перспективная

----------


## hitman_007

Кибердайн системс к Вашим услугам! :Cheesy:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Интересная разработка. Перспективная


Мдя, а был ли мальчик? © Статья не содержит НИ ОДНОЙ ссылки на какой-либо источник. ИМО - просто утка.

----------

